# Mugs



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Where do you all buy your mugs from? My mug collection is seriously lacking!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Roasters

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/diner-mug/?return-category=Crockery&return-title=Crockery


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

They sometimes pop up on the forum for sale section either when people are having a clear out or if they're selling off the excess from buying 6 from somewhere like acme outlet.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Custom made by http://www.koenitz.com 

(supposedly that won't count  )


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

I've got a bit of a mug obsession, my favourite 2 brands at the moment are both Danish:

Brost:










Kahler:


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Cat & Cloud stock some amazing ones...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I like a mug for filter coffee. I'm a fan of this one, for some reason .


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

What sort of volume it holds I find is key to, as some we have are just huge and would need a triple shot of espresso to taste same as a smaller mug.

We mainly drink milk based coffees to, I did just get 6 small Rocket (in link below) ones that have no handles are neat. Its nice to be able to vary intensity just by changing mug!

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/rocket-espresso-porta-via-cup-and-saucer.html


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> What sort of volume it holds I find is key to, as some we have are just huge and would need a triple shot of espresso to taste same as a smaller mug.
> 
> We mainly drink milk based coffees to, I did just get 6 small Rocket (in link below) ones that have no handles are neat. Its nice to be able to vary intensity just by changing mug!
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/rocket-espresso-porta-via-cup-and-saucer.html


Volume 

Volume and shape, if you're into latte art. There's geometries that create turbulence so it becomes tricky to control the pour. At least me is that sorta master of disaster...


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Ended up getting a couple of these

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ancap-verona-competition-cappuccino-cup-saucer-150ml-5oz.html

Mainly for flat whites.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

I generally drink coffee out of pint mugs, but having had a few stolen from places I've worked at, I've now had ones custom made with my email address in big letters on the side. They've not been stolen since









I got them from Zazzle and they've stood up to quite a lot of use. I haven't tried them in the dishwasher though.


----------



## All_a_Mort (Jan 28, 2019)

caffn8me said:


> I generally drink coffee out of pint mugs


Jeezus, that's a lot of espresso (vigintuple?)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

All_a_Mort said:


> Jeezus, that's a lot of espresso (vigintuple?)


Check out their intro post- the clue's in the name! Quad-shot espresso, total of 30 shots a day! Hard-core. I don't get enough sleep as it is on 3 doubles...

Love the idea of getting your email address printed on your work mug. Genius!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Check out their intro post- the clue's in the name! Quad-shot espresso, total of 30 shots a day! Hard-core. I don't get enough sleep as it is on 3 doubles...
> 
> Love the idea of getting your email address printed on your work mug. Genius!
> 
> ...


Email addy is ace 

The rest sounds more like coffin than caffeine to me


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

All_a_Mort said:


> Jeezus, that's a lot of espresso (vigintuple?)


Hey! I resemble that remark


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

hotmetal said:


> Check out their intro post- the clue's in the name! Quad-shot espresso, total of 30 shots a day! Hard-core. I don't get enough sleep as it is on 3 doubles...
> 
> Love the idea of getting your email address printed on your work mug. Genius!


I'm glad you like the mug idea









As for sleep, coffee doesn't keep me awake these days - sadly! I've built up a physiological tolerance and have a couple of pints as soon as I wake up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That is an expensive coffee habit!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Hasi said:


> Email addy is ace
> 
> The rest sounds more like coffin than caffeine to me


When I was on that level of caffeine intake I did experience PVCs (Premature Ventricular Contractions) - where the heart seems to 'miss' a beat. It was benign and didn't actually cause me any problems. What did was the amount of milk I was drinking - lots of calories and lots of fat.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

hotmetal said:


> That is an expensive coffee habit!


I was typically having six to eight quad shot lattes from Coffee Republic a day - which was very expensive in the end.

I bought the La Pavoni to use at work to cut the cost as return on investment was going to be very fast. In the end, I kept it at home and spent even more of coffee







. These days I take my AeroPress with me and that ensures I can get good coffee without spending a fortune. It's a bit easier to carry around than a lever machine too


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah my Aeropress and Aergrind are always in my work bag if I've got work. 3 of them is plenty for me though.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I was worried I was drinking to much! At most have had 4/5 double shots in one day like on weekend!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Espresso, flat white and coffee mug.

Espresso is Kahla from Germany

Flat white is Loveramics

Coffee mug was hand made in India years ago when I was there for a business trip (I have a pair)


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Coffee mug was hand made in India years ago when I was there for a business trip (I have a pair)


I really love that Indian mug. The glaze is just fantastic.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

PPapa said:


> Cat & Cloud stock some amazing ones...


Yeah - I Kinda just Love Cat & Cloud.

I have a hodgepodge of espresso cups, including cat and cloud espresso cup, some Look Mum no Hands branded ones that I love when splitting a shot and some dainty 3FE 'tasting set' ones for an aromatic double to myself. For Milk drinks I have some Acme flat white cups from their clearance a few years back, which are great cups, but my latte art is shown up as lacking in a round bottomed cup.

For filter brews I have Cat and Cloud Diner Mug (which is just branded OEM mug, but it is perfect) and then hand thrown Cat and Cloud Positive vibes mug, which is a lovely big, hand made mug but - it isnt as nice to drink from for me alas)

Recent addition is the hand thrown Cat and Cloud, I think they call it 'make out' sized cup, Its euro flat white sized and its the right size for my milk drinks for 1 and its sympathetic to my poor latte art.

I might take some pictures later.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

steveholt said:


> Yeah - I Kinda just Love Cat & Cloud.
> 
> Recent addition is the hand thrown Cat and Cloud, I think they call it 'make out' sized cup, Its euro flat white sized and its the right size for my milk drinks for 1 and its sympathetic to my poor latte art.
> 
> I might take some pictures later.


It's difficult not to like them.

Good to know that the "make out" 160ml cup is working out for you as it might or might not show up in one piece with some other bits and bobs . The shipping is a bit crazy, but once in lifetime (he says!)...


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

The make out is my favourite cup for milk drinks. Which colour did you go for? What other bits did you go for to make the crazy shipping worthwhile?

Yeah, it's hard not to like them or not to buy in if you are I guess their type of person.

As a general post for everyone else. Their pretty, but not for me "positive vibes mug" is on sale at the moment.

Potentially a cheap(er) lol way to try their coffee too

See paste below

catcloudcoffee

POSITIVE VIBES MUG SALE �� $15 with option for 60% off a 10 oz bag of the Answer with code CATFACT.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

steveholt said:


> The make out is my favourite cup for milk drinks. Which colour did you go for? What other bits did you go for to make the crazy shipping worthwhile?
> 
> Yeah, it's hard not to like them or not to buy in if you are I guess their type of person.


I'm certainly mellower person than them, but I do admire "Team Trubaca".

I went for speckled red make out mug, 2 coffee bags and a Pullman Big Step in cosmic black. I couldn't find a cheaper Big Step anywhere and the added logo just convinced me into it.

I'm just hoping the customs won't go overboard now.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I would safely be much much mellower than the guys too. I don't agree with all their takes, but I really like what they are doing and by extension them.

Thats a nice package for the postie thread


----------

